# Hey Edie, I've discovered Joanie is SMART ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So Joanie's BFF is Tommy. Well, they chase around, and both enjoy the toys. So Tommy will take every toy to the sectional.

Now that Joanie is comfy, in her surroundings, she is taking over, like you wouldn't believe. Now, once Tommy has taken all the toys,
Joanie will pull the steps away from the sectional. Tommy cannot get down. Joanie then chases around the floor, putting her paws up
and barking at him. They have a blast. 

In any case, now she's so comfy, and with what I witnessed, I gave her commands. 

Edie, Joanie will roll over on command. She will sit up on command. And yep, play dead on command. She's crackin' me up ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm not used to "smart" dogs. Mine are so stupid ~ LOL

Here's our little Queen. She's taken over the famous "spot". I have no idea why they all love this little section, of the "sectional"

[attachment=60198:JoanieSmart.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She sounds like she is full of fun!!! That is so cool that she pulls the stairs away from the couch and then tries to get him down with her little antics!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

looks like a queen to me k: she's a smartie pants :yes: the group will be :forgive me: to the queen :happy:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 27 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867224


> So Joanie's BFF is Tommy. Well, they chase around, and both enjoy the toys. So Tommy will take every toy to the sectional.
> 
> Now that Joanie is comfy, in her surroundings, she is taking over, like you wouldn't believe. Now, once Tommy has taken all the toys,
> Joanie will pull the steps away from the sectional. Tommy cannot get down. Joanie then chases around the floor, putting her paws up
> ...


 Of Course she's a smart one with a name like Joanie..LOL I just never understand how these wonderful pets fall through the cracks and end up in rescue. She was surely loved by someone. Well, guess a trick dog will bring us more rescue money??LOL 
So glad you are having fun with her Deb and she with all of you. Have you tried "roll over " on Tommy?? Hugs, Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, Meant to say , GREAT PIC of Joanie too. Glad you found the batteries..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 27 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867235


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 27 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867224





> So Joanie's BFF is Tommy. Well, they chase around, and both enjoy the toys. So Tommy will take every toy to the sectional.
> 
> Now that Joanie is comfy, in her surroundings, she is taking over, like you wouldn't believe. Now, once Tommy has taken all the toys,
> Joanie will pull the steps away from the sectional. Tommy cannot get down. Joanie then chases around the floor, putting her paws up
> ...


Of Course she's a smart one with a name like Joanie..LOL I just never understand how these wonderful pets fall through the cracks and end up in rescue. She was surely loved by someone. Well, guess a trick dog will bring us more rescue money??LOL 
So glad you are having fun with her Deb and she with all of you. *Have you tried "roll over " on Tommy?? *Hugs, Edie


[/B][/QUOTE]

LMFAO ~ You just walk up to Tommy, and he rolls over. He's like a limp noodle when anyone passes by. With the exception of LBB, of course ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB loves Joanie. She does not care for him, though. Wow, what a shocker, huh?? :smrofl:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is great. It's so fun finding out what is in that little package. Your an Angel Deb.

Tina


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww what a smart little <strike>princess</strike>, I mean queen :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow I am really impressed.

She is a character and definite royalty. Purhaps we should rename her Princess or Countess or Baroness Joanie.I have a feeling the rest of her "subjects" have just seen the beginning of her talents.

As for why smart and lovely dogs end up in rescues.......the answers are as varied as the dogs. Not all rescue animals were treated badly or found on the streets in bad condition.

Sometimes the owner dies or get sent to a nursing home or gets divorced or loses a job. Sometimes they give the dog to anyone that will take it because they are desparate or because they came from a different state to bury dear old aunt Tilly that they never met or because they are going through a painful divorce and have to go back to work full time. Many apartments do not allow pets Sometimes dogs get away from the owner through fences or out of other containment. Sometimes they are stolen and escape from their captors. Every" Joanie "has a story, and luckily some are more adventurous than horrific. We are all aware of the abuse type as they tend to get more press.

I live near "The Villages" a very large retirement community and we have many active rescue organizations here. I was speaking with a lady who runs one and she was explaining that frequently her rescues are "surrenders" due to a death or nursing home placement. Most of these dogs were someones very spoiled pet before the event that changed the human and thus the pets lives.

Too bad the dogs can't share their stories with us.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Dec 27 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867327


> Wow I am really impressed.
> 
> She is a character and definite royalty. Purhaps we should rename her Princess or Countess or Baroness Joanie.I have a feeling the rest of her "subjects" have just seen the beginning of her talents.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You are right and we hear all the stories about these dogs all the time. I just wish that thought would be given to who will take my dog if I get ill or incapacitated, when we buy or adopt a pet. I know it isnt alway possible, but wish more people would consider it especially when they buy a puppy and they are in later years and know they most likely wont outlive the dog. JMO.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 27 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867345


> You are right and we hear all the stories about these dogs all the time. I just wish that thought would be given to who will take my dog if I get ill or incapacitated, when we buy or adopt a pet. I know it isnt alway possible, but wish more people would consider it especially when they buy a puppy and they are in later years and know they most likely wont outlive the dog. JMO.[/B]


I think it is important to put the pet's papers with your will/trust. I think it is also helpful to write out the pet's history and training, diet, health records, habits, etc., in case the pet must be surrendered due to a death or incapacity of the owner(s). Instructions should be given that IF the pet must be surrendered, that the papers go with the pet and I would suggest also to STATE which rescue the pet is to go to (if possible). Of course, it is preferrable to have a family member or friend ready and willing to love and keep your precious pet if the owner goes before the fluff. Just a thought...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 27 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867235


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 27 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867224





> So Joanie's BFF is Tommy. Well, they chase around, and both enjoy the toys. So Tommy will take every toy to the sectional.
> 
> Now that Joanie is comfy, in her surroundings, she is taking over, like you wouldn't believe. Now, once Tommy has taken all the toys,
> Joanie will pull the steps away from the sectional. Tommy cannot get down. Joanie then chases around the floor, putting her paws up
> ...


Of Course she's a smart one with a name like Joanie..LOL I just never understand how these wonderful pets fall through the cracks and end up in rescue. She was surely loved by someone. *Well, guess a trick dog will bring us more rescue money??*LOL 
So glad you are having fun with her Deb and she with all of you. Have you tried "roll over " on Tommy?? Hugs, Edie


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Aunty Edie, I will definately pull "tricks" for money. On Christmas morning, mom said, "ho ho ho". Can you believe it? She called me a "HO". 

Love Little Lard Ass Joanie :grouphug: 

Also, for those interested, Joanie did slip thru the cracks. Her elderly owner passed away, she then went to a second elderly lady. Not long after that,
the poor lady was suffering from Dementia. Little Joanie was taken to a vet's, in Irvine, and never picked up. Family members said they could not care for her,
and to just put her to sleep. The vet contacted Edie. 

Little Tommy was also to be put down, until a breeder stepped up to the plate, and contacted Edie. He was with a young couple, who were moving, and could not
take him. So they dumped him at a kill shelter, and walked away. Nice!! 

There are a million reasons dogs end up in rescue, trust me, I've heard them all. I just find it sickening when they are dumped, to be put down, with no research for an 
alternate plan. I also wish many would find us sooner. Daisy was darn near dead when she arrived. Sassy lived in a shed for over a year. 
In truth, we don't care the reason. We just want the doggies safe, comfy, warm, and most of all, happy.

Now, back to Ho Bag Joanie. She is a piece of work. I really, really, like her. She's a good girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb -- LMAO when I read about Joanie swiping the steps. Now that's just harsh!!!! :smrofl: You've got quite the "home entertainment center" AKA these little characters. What a joy to give them a second life that in some cases is as good as the one they had before, or in many cases, SO much better. Thank you hon. You are amazing. :grouphug:


----------

